# Anyone used the soft roof racks before?



## crazyratwoman

just wondering.... my new car has no roof racks and at the moment i'm not planning on getting any as the car wont fit in the carport with them.... Until i can raise the funds to get myself a trailer, looks like i'm going to have to invest in the soft type ones...

any info much appreciated!


----------



## WayneD

Kerrie I have used them ever since owning a yak. Started off with just some pool noodles with a ratchet strap through them but upgraded to the ones in the thread below about a year ago now. Can't fault them. Have driven all over the joint with them at speeds up to 110km/hr, longest trip has been a two hour drive (and wasn't worth it for the crap fishing I got). I leash the yak at the front as well just as added security. The photo's show my Espri which was 22kg and I now use them on my outback which is 28kg. The roof bows a bit but there is no lasting damage to my car after using them for a year. If you want you can put towels under them (thats what my wife makes me do when I put them on her car) just for extra protection for the car.

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=10225&p=109266&hilit=easy+fit+roof+racks#p109266


----------



## crazyratwoman

Thanks heaps for that WayneD! just gotta find someone around here that sells them now, I've only seen them at BCF and they were $79...

Matt i replied to that post too haha thanks for the link!

(maybe T-curve might have some new wheels soon me thinks!!!!)


----------



## Biggles

Check ya PMs Keeeeeeire

Al


----------



## Flump

Hey Kerrie, just make sure you have no hard pokie out bits that can dig into the roof. I used softies for the first year with my yak and have a dent in the roof from a rod holder because there wasn't enough clearance :shock:


----------



## moolooman

Hey Kerrie,

I use the soft racks, I have a Viking Pro Fish 45 which is kinda heavy - about 40kg. The only issue I have with them is that when you secure the yak with tie-downs, all the pressure is transferred to the roof of the vehicle (I have a Pajero 4WD), so the obvious occurs - 'thump' the roof flexes down and dents (usually pops back out). I guess it comes down to how priceless your ride is, but I have got used to having a bit of a permanent depression in the roof of my 4WD (you would think it would be better reinforced?). Certainly, roof disfiguration is a worthy consideration.

Don't even ask how I get a 4.5 metre x 40kg yak up onto a high roof like that, but I do wonder about these lumps protruding from my abdomen....hmmmm?

Cheers
Moolooman


----------



## adventurelover

i got mine off ebay for $40 i think...
the only problem is when it rains the moisture comes through the straps and drips into the car
Ango


----------



## crazyratwoman

well we had the maiden voyage today with the soft roof racks (thanks Al!) i see what you mean about the roof depression.... bit dodge that... altho i did find when the yak was upside down i tied it down tighter to the bull bar and tow bar there was no depression... altho its harder to slide it up there upside down.

its suprisingly easy to slide it up from the back right side up, i shut a blanket in the back doors to protect the back, rest the front on the spare wheel then slide it up from the back of the yak. I actually think its easier to load than my much smaller Hyundai Accent!!!

so if anyone hears of some racks for an NL Pajero for sale... i'd be glad to hear from u hehe


----------



## Biggles

No probs Keeeeeire, at least you have a set to keep you going until you get the rigid type. Good yakkin.

Al


----------



## crazyratwoman

yep al, they worked a treat! so glad my cars got side steps lol i'd never reach the top of the roof then!!!


----------



## Melbit

Hi Kerrie, and hi all considering roof rack options. 
Softies work well. I've never had an issue with mine, high speeds and all. Picked mine up from Autobarn for $49, normal price.


----------



## jordanH

Gday guys,

Ive got some soft roof racks as well, they are easy to just throw on and off andwhen i had my old car and viking ozzie, there was no issues at all. 
However, ive just bought a new car, and a new hobbie revolution (a MUCH heavier kayak) and when i put the kayak on the roof racks, like some of you have said there is a very large depresion in the roof, which in turn gives me depresion!!

could this be permanent? i was thinking i may have to get the permanent racks which i would rather not but i cant really see any other option...

Jordan


----------



## Rstanek

I decided to get those removable 'roof bars' instead of softies. I think they were $55 from Autobarn, and they have a 45kg load capacity (I think). There was no way I was going to fork out $250 for a set of roof racks, and these do the job just as well, plus you can take them off whenever you want. This could be a cheaper option, that won't leave you with a dent in your roof :lol:.

Rowan.


----------



## spacepig3000

i got a good set of soft roof racks today from bcf $69. i drove 400km with a hobie outback. they worked very well. it didnt leak from the rain and there was no humming noise.


----------

